# Hickory Smoked Chilli



## Bob The Pitmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

*Ingredients*

1.5 pounds of ground chuck.
1-14.5 ounce can of tomato paste.
1-can of dark red kidney beans.
1-can of black beans.
1-can of chili beans in chili sauce.
1-can of lucks pinto beans, flavored with pork.
2-cans of diced tomatoes with green chilies.
1-can of diced tomatoes.
2-tablespoons of cocoa.
2-medium diced onions.
2-Tablespoons of Worcestershire.
1-Tablespoon of smoked paprika
1-Tablespoon of your favorite chili powder.
*Directions*

Prepare grill for indirect heat.
Brown the beef on the grill using direct heat.
Dice and add onions and cook until translucent.
Add the rest of the ingredients to the pot and stir well.
Add some hickory wood chunks to the hot coals and place the chili over indirect heat.
Smoke at 250° to 300° for 2 to 3 hours stirring every 15 to 30 minutes or until done. The chili should be slightly simmering and very hot.
Serve hot and top with sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks like a very tasty chili.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks excellent! Love the addition of the cocoa. Would really hit the spot on a cold rainy day in Ohio.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks dang tasty!!! LIKE!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks and sounds fantastic!
Thanks for posting the recipe, I'm always looking for a good chili recipe.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like a fine chili recipe, add a good slab of cornbread and I'm all in.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

